# Last Minute Chico Herf



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to see if anyone is interested in Herfing in Chico this Saturday (September 6th) or the next (13th)!

I would be happy to host something at my house!!! I always have plenty of beer!!!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey cootie-boy. Unfortunately I have plans the next 3 Saturdays otherwise I'd attend. Good luck with gathering some folks. I'll have to get up to your neck of the woods soon.

Although I'm always concerned that I might end up with a "cake" too. :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pooched. Literally. Have the dogs this weekend and might be up at the air races the following weekend. I might be able to have people over here Saturday though. :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure if I have to work this weekend or not.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

With school and woodworking, I am booked every weekend for the next month or two. I will let you know if anything changes.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Won't work for me, unless you decide on doing one of Friday, but everyone has work.. except me.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I work every Saturday until 11 am but I have to check with the boss first-I'm thinking the 13th would be best for me. I could even pick up Richard on the way?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> I work every Saturday until 11 am but I have to check with the boss first-I'm thinking the 13th would be best for me. I could even pick up Richard on the way?


That would be very cool!!!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd love to, but Saturdays are not good for me.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I hope there is cake:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Only if Mean Darrell is there!!!:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Only if Mean Darrell is there!!!:r


:tg :fu :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we'll have to shoot for October!!!

No more weekends in September!!!


----------

